# Stocking a 75g



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Trying to decide how to finish stocking my 75g community tank. Using a aquaclear 110 and an eheim 2215. Sand substrate and moderate amount of plants. Ph is about 7.6 so that might eliminate some types of fish. 

Current stock 

1 dwarf gourami 
2 pearl gouramis 
10 harlequin rasboras 
10 black neon tetras
4 panda Cory's 
4 zebra loaches 
Plan on getting 2 more Zebras and 4 more Cory's. maybe a pair of bristlenose plecos when my tank matures. Any other suggestions. Tank still seems pretty empty. Would love to get a little more color to my tank. Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

How about rosy or glass barbs?

I would at least double your loach school.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't think I wanna do another school. Kind of looking for something I can either get a pair of or just one. Maybe something with a nice color or a different shape


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Def gonna get more loaches. Only had the four since yesterday and seeing tons if personality. The four are always together like a little gang.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

pair of bolivian rams? i love my little block heads. so dopey its cute.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

I really like rams but worried that my ph will be too high for them. Also would my loaches be too rambuncous for rams? Keep hearing how sensitive they are.


----------



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

Zebra Loaches being bottom feeders, they may show some aggression against other smaller bottom feeders. Therefore, small corydoras are not suitable tankmates. They should be kept in groups of at least five. Any fewer and they will become stressed.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have not had any issues whatsoever with aggression from my zebras. In my experience they are perfectly suitable to be kept with Corys and other bottom dwellers.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Seeing Zero aggression so far. Sometimes they are even chilling together. Gonna got more zebras in next few days. Adding fish very slowly since I am newly cycled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There is NO good that comes from stocking too quickly


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

jaysee said:


> There is NO good that comes from stocking too quickly


I am in no rush, but back to my original question. Any suggestions for additional stock?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Mcgold76 said:


> I am in no rush, but back to my original question. Any suggestions for additional stock?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about a red severum (like in my avatar). While a larger cichlid, they have pretty small mouths and are pretty laid back. A risk does exist that your neons might eventually start disappearing.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

The black neons are a pretty nice size. Much bigger then cardinal tetras and bigger then the harlequin rasboras
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

oh I thought they were regular neons for some reason.

I think a severum would be a nice addition. In my experience with them, they are gentle giants. I would just get one though.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Kind of like the idea of that one big peaceful fish but read that the Severums are really hard on plants. So unfortunately that might eliminate them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I know mine eat java moss. Funny thing is it comes out no different than when it was eaten  But yeah, plants are on their menu.

This is a little outside the box, but how about an african brown knife fish? Once they are comfortable in the tank they are pretty active, and fascinating to watch swim around the tank. Unlike many knife fish, this one is not nocturnal.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Outside the box is totally what I want. Seen knife fish before and think they are totally cool. The big question is would an African knife fish go after and kill my fish. If no then that is exactly the fish I want
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't have suggested it if I thought that that would be the likely outcome  There are no certainties though. There always exists the possibility that it won't work out, but I think the chances are much better that it will work.


----------



## Mcgold76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Think it is exactly what I am looking for. My final concern is will I be I overstocked if I get a knife fish. With my current stock I plan on get 4 more Cory's and loaches. Also something to eat algae later on. Maybe a pair of bristle nose plecos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think you'd even be close to being overstocked.


----------



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

If your looking for a show fish why not a Ralphs catfish, or an Elephant fish. Or a young ghost knife fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

newtchaplin said:


> If your looking for a show fish why not a Ralphs catfish, or an Elephant fish. Or a young ghost knife fish.


Both the BGK and elephant hide all day - not really good show fish.


----------

